# Just bought a new "Rapid Duro" Stihl chain!



## goanin (Aug 20, 2010)

Any suggestions on how to properly treat it and cut with it?

I know it's NOT a low kickback chain. I've only worked with low kickback chains. Any special things to consider? How do I prepare myself for handling it correctly and safely?

I've been cutting wood for less that two months. I'm pretty new to it.

thanks 
Adam


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 20, 2010)

Keep an eye on where the bar tip is, avoid contact with the top half of the tip. Keep that chain sharp, keep yourself sharp.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's a few uses. Very good for tuff stuff but you need diamond wheel rig to re sharpen. If your new to saw work perhaps not the right chain unless you need to sort harsh timbers. May I suggest find a stock chain for your saw it will be more forgiving and allow you to learn re-sharping skills. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=105193

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=141372


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 20, 2010)

What do you have to cut in Israel? Can you post any pictures?


----------



## goanin (Aug 20, 2010)

*Pics from thursday:*

Logging is quite rare in our country. We have laws for protecting forests and even private owned trees. I do it legaly, of course. I cut mainly pines..

This one is before I got the stihl chain.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! What kind of pine is it?


----------



## goanin (Aug 20, 2010)

*It's an Aleppo pine.*



2dogs said:


> Thanks! What kind of pine is it?



The mediterranean species *Pinus halepensis*. In hebrew it's often called "Jerusalem Pine". It has a very strong scent.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 20, 2010)

Pinus halepensis in OZ are rare national treasures. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=134142


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 20, 2010)

A friend of mine who owns a tree service recently cut down a Norfolk Island Pine. I used to walk by that tree on the way to elementary school. At the same house is a large Deodar Cedar. I have always liked the large Atlas Cedar down the street from me. It always drops a limb or two just before Christmas and generates a little folding money.


----------



## goanin (Aug 21, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Pinus halepensis in OZ are rare national treasures.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=134142



Hey that's our pine!! :-D
They don't have 'em in America.
Buy the way, Eucalyptus is abundant here. It's a very common firewood. It's considered a excellent firewood. Do you guys use it also?


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes here in OZ Gums are our dominate trees. Here's a thread from a local just posted showin you a small bit of our country.
Watch those gum they can take over real fast. Ask any bloke from around San Francisco bay area or Portugal they luv it hard dry and poor soils so can over run your local tree species if let to go wild

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=146114


----------

